# Trestle Table



## hollan02 (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm planning on attempting to build a trestle table but I'm relatively new to woodworking. I'm concerned that the X bases I'm building won't hold up long term. Any advice on building an X base for a table like this? The 4X4's aren't interlocked.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Lock the X braces!*

If you just bolt them it will act as a pivot point and they will naturally collapse from weight on top, unless they are secured both to the base feet and to the underside of the top.... which you would normally do....:smile3:

It wouldn't take much to "lap" them as they cross one another. Lay them out as they would be installed and mark across them where they intersect. Chisel down about 1/4" to 1/2" on the insides and you will have a "locked" X braces.

Kinda like this:









Disregard the "Build like a Girl" message ...or NOT?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Your lap joints don't have to be full lap joints. Even a 1/2" deep lap will secure the trestle and make it stout.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

If you don't want to use a lap joint, you could put a bolt through the center of the overlap area, and mortise the top and bottom of the X into the tabletop and foot. If you use an angled mortise, pressure on the top of the table would just force the legs more closely together.

A lap joint would be a lot easier, though.


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

A single bolt at the X will act as a pivot. Two bolts at the X will help reduce the pivot action. We can't see the top of the X in your pictures but it if were me, I'd have a 3/4" top the same shape as the bottom to catch the top of the X, to provide stability, and to provide a way of fastening the legs to the top. 

If you're stilled with tools, do the lap joint.


----------

